# Nas seawall



## ShoreFisher (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello, 

I live in Columbus GA but I drive to Pensacola occasionally to fish on base. Is fishing allowed at the sea wall next to Alpha pier? I saw a post last month stating it was closed because a ship was docked there. If still closed any idea when it will be open? If open what is biting?

Thanks


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

the ship is still there. you can fish west of that area.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

What are the rules on boats fishing that area?... besides the fact that you shouldn't be within a few hundred yards of pier fisherman.


----------



## torreyislandkid (Sep 11, 2012)

Magic Mike said:


> What are the rules on boats fishing that area?... besides the fact that you shouldn't be within a few hundred yards of pier fisherman.


 There are bouys all around NAS. They are called Militry Excluision bouys. Cannot have a boat inside of this aeria. If your caugt your subject to arrest and fines.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

torreyislandkid said:


> There are bouys all around NAS. They are called Militry Excluision bouys. Cannot have a boat inside of this aeria. If your caugt your subject to arrest and fines.


10-4. Thanks


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

There's a coast guard station by the back gate, beside the softball fields. The beach behind those fields is the best spot that is still legal to fish on base.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

+2 for behind the softball fields; there and Trout Point ( on the way out the back gate) are very productive.


----------

